# HELP......Should I fire my ENDO?



## kacha303 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am at complete lost. I just received my blood results and they are as follows:
TSH 0.06 (norm: 0.4 - 4.5)
T4 Free 1.0 (norm: 0.8 - 1.8)
T3 95 (norm: 76 - 181)
I am currently on 7.5 mg. Mathimazole (I have been on Methimazole for the past 2 years). Besides the shortness of breath and weird heart rhythm I am feeling more hypo than hyper. The message I received was: "the results are slightly better but still not where we want them to be". Does it mean I need to get below the norms on T's to get TSH within the norm? Just to add I have both Hashi and Graves antibodies. It feels like I am going between hypo and hyper in a matter of days. This is getting unmanageable. I am so sick of doctors who simply do not care about my wellbeing.
My understanding is that I shouldn't be treated based on my TSH levels, but still my doctor seems to go only by it.
Also just to add my:
White blood cell count is low - 3.6 (3.8 - 10.8 )
RDW	15.3 (11 - 15 %)
Absolute Neutrophils 1426 (1500 - 7800)
PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have they not given you the option of RAI or surgery to remove your thyroid?

I don't have Graves, but I thought the medication to treat it wasn't used as a lifetime option since it can cause liver damage? And it also doesn't sound like it's working anymore for you based on your symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kacha303 said:


> I am at complete lost. I just received my blood results and they are as follows:
> TSH 0.06 (norm: 0.4 - 4.5)
> T4 Free 1.0 (norm: 0.8 - 1.8)
> T3 95 (norm: 76 - 181)
> ...


Less common but more serious side effects include a decrease in white blood cells (agranulocytosis) and blood platelets (thrombocytopenia). Symptoms and signs of agranulocytosis include infections of the throat, the gastrointestinal tract, and skin with an overall feeling of illness and fever. Since platelets are important for the clotting of blood, thrombocytopenia may lead to problems with excessive bleeding. Hepatitis and death of liver cells (hepatic necrosis) have rarely been associated with methimazole.

http://www.medicinenet.com/methimazole/article.htm

Your time on Methimazole may be about to come to an end. Have you considered ablation?


----------



## kacha303 (Aug 28, 2012)

They did give me two permanent treatment options (thyirodectomy and RAI) and one temporary (Antithyroid medication). Thyirodectomy is rather out as I already had a partial Thyroid removal. I am a little scared of RAI reading all the horrifying stories of living a nightmare after the treatment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kacha303 said:


> They did give me two permanent treatment options (thyirodectomy and RAI) and one temporary (Antithyroid medication). Thyirodectomy is rather out as I already had a partial Thyroid removal. I am a little scared of RAI reading all the horrifying stories of living a nightmare after the treatment.


Many here have had a second partial thyroidectomy. I am sorry you are faced w/this.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> Thyirodectomy is rather out as I already had a partial Thyroid removal.


 Is that something the doctor told you? A bunch of people on this board have had a partial thyroidectomy and then gone in to have the other side of their thyroid removed, so I would think it would definitely be an option if you're totally against RAI.


----------



## kacha303 (Aug 28, 2012)

She was discouraging me from doing the surgery. She seemed to have no problems with RAI. She we would trade it for hypo which is much easier to manage.


----------

